# Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom



## expatinasia (Jun 11, 2013)

This phone/camera is still a rumour, albeit a very strong one - with an official announcement expected on 20 June (London time).

It looks like a small p&s with a phone stuck to its back. Some are calling it chunky, but then many initial reviews of the Galaxy Note were negative when it first came out and look how successful that has been.

The Zoom is expected to have a 16MP camera with optical zoom and its own shutter button, using the volume controls to zoom in and out.

There are some pics here:

http://www.teknobites.com/2013/06/09/samsung-galaxy-s4-zoom-leaked-pics-show-a-camera-phone-hybrid/

Personally, I think it is a nice idea, but will be interesting to find out more, such as battery life, weight, image quality etc.

If they offered different versions of the S4 Zoom, or even made it customisable then I would seriously consider this as a replacement for my current smart phone.

What do you think?


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 12, 2013)

Well this phone camera is now official:

Combining a fully featured Android 4.2.2 Galaxy phone (basically a Galaxy S4 Mini) with a 16MP point-and-shoot, it brings a 10x optical zoom lens to bear -- the first phone to do so. On the phone side, it sports a 4.3-inch qHD display, 1.5GHz dual-core CPU, 1.5GB RAM, 8GB of internal storage (expandable via microSD slot) and a 1.9MP front facing camera. The camera includes optical image stabilization and a Xenon flash, along with a special "Zoom Ring". 

from:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/12/samsung-galaxy-s-4-zoom-announced/


----------



## M.ST (Jun 13, 2013)

I think that the S4 Zoom is a game changer and the end of the entry level compact cameras.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 21, 2013)

Engadget now has a video of it up. It is not as big as I first thought.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/20/samsung-galaxy-s4-zoom-hands-on/

It will be interesting to see how the Nokia EOS, expected out in early July, will compare to this.

I am also very interested in the Samsung S4 Active, and like many of the comments over at Engadget would love Samsung to make an active version of the Galaxy Note 3 (whenever that model comes out).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

M.ST said:


> I think that the S4 Zoom is a game changer and the end of the entry level compact cameras.


 :-\


----------



## drjlo (Jun 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the S4 Zoom is a game changer and the end of the entry level compact cameras.
> ...



I guess it could have been stunning if it had a micro 4/3 sized sensor at least. Heck, even if it had a Canon S100 type of 1/1.7" sensor, it would have been much more exciting. Oh, well, I guess I will get one anyway since anything would be better than my Samsung Nexus phone camera.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the S4 Zoom is a game changer and the end of the entry level compact cameras.
> ...


I disagree, simply because of the price. I have a regular S4 and for the price of that I could get three or four entry level point and shoots.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd still rather have a Nokia 808 Pureview - no ugly lump on the back of the phone, Zeiss glass, and Symbian instead of Android!


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 23, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > M.ST said:
> ...



Yes, but that's not the point. Here, Nokia and Samsung are now taking the camera-side of the phone to the next level and I can only see it getting better and better as we move forward.

Just imagine if your S4 which costs hundreds itself - could take pictures as well as a Sony RX 100 or RX1. You will always need to carry a phone with you, but you do not always need to carry a point and shoot. There would be your answer. 

The Nokia EOS is supposed to be coming out soon, which will be very interesting.

Just imagine if Sony stuck a phone on the back of a RX100 (or the new RX100 ii or is it going to be RX 200). And why not? It is a very small camera as it is.

When Samsung first came out with the Note people (all the pro reviewers etc) blasted it for being too big. I never thought so, as much of what I do on the phone is surf the net and message which is easier on a phone the size of a Note than it is on something much smaller. 

Batteries are getting smaller and lasting longer, so if a manufacturer can come out with something that takes pictures as good as a RX100 (or even a RX1 - wow) and allows calls, surfing apps like whatsapp etc then I guarantee that that will be my next phone purchase and I would bet millions others would too (though there would be different market segments like any product and I am not saying everyone will spend US$2XXX on a phone camera).

We are not at the beginning of a new cycle, and I find it very interesting indeed.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 23, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


I don't disagree with you. It's obvious that more and more people are using their phones as their only camera. I opposed the statement that this would kill the low end market. More advanced integrated devices will make it to the market and it's exciting. I hqve a Note myself and am very satisfied with it.


----------

